# Standard TT audio quality



## nickoedwards (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm a new TT owner and have been for the past three months. I moved to the TT from a Merc, I found the audio in the Merc relatively good for the entry level option, a few years back I used a MKII TT for a month or so and was impressed with the audio quality; it was on par with the Merc if not better.

More recently as I've got used to the new TT I've noticed that I'm missing some "feel" to to the tracks I'm listening too, they're very "tinny". Now, I'm far from a bass line junky, but there's no real depth to the audio. I've ramped up the bass but it feels like the driver isn't man enough to do the job. I'm a little disappointed considering the quality of the previous models.

I spoke with my local Audi dealer who explained that the new model only has a four speaker system compared to the previous six. He also went on to explain that the door cars were thin and that the magnet isn't as big as some other Audi models.

Before this conversation I was convinced that there was something wrong with system, especially as the Misses had also noticed the tinny-ness. I've not actually sat in another TT to try it out but has anyone else noticed their standard option audio being pretty crap?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What model do you have and do you have Tech Pack fitted as that adds more speakers...
Also I'm guessing UK?


----------



## nickoedwards (Jan 3, 2016)

I have the 2015 Ultrasport UK edition. Standard entry audio with four speakers.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

I have the standard (4 speaker) system in my Sport Coupe and at first was also a little underwhelmed due mainly to them all being front facing and (although very detailed) if the volume was pushed up too much it became a little "shouty" or in your face. The rears that I previously had in the Mk2 helped limit this aspect by spreading the sound a little and thereby needing less volume.

After a short time I became accustomed to the speaker positions which is no surprise really since I only have a pair of front facing in the home HiFi system anyway! - the in your face at high volume was a different matter. I decided to try a higher bit rate and changed from MP3 to AAC for the music files to see if things improved because I had previously noticed a slight difference (for the better) when listening to DAB.

With those changes it became more balanced and I must confess to actually quite liking the presentation now, yes it's no bass King but what it has is tight.

Now I am getting on in years and the older you get the more you loose at the higher frequencies so it might just suit me and someone younger might find it still too top heavy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That will be why... the system in the MK2 had more speakers and a fuller sound..

I'm not sure why Audi UK went this route with the MK3 (cost??). UK models normally come with the middle audio option, but rather they chose to bundle it only to the tech pack this time.. I don't believe its a plug and play option to just add additional speakers - so it would be best to see an independent audio specialist IMO.


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

It's one of the biggest let downs about the MK3s if you don't have B&O and totally ruins the enjoyment if you're a music fan.

I have the tech park with 8speakers and the sound quality is equally underwhelming , bordering on crap.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

General said:


> It's one of the biggest let downs about the MK3s if you don't have B&O and totally ruins the enjoyment if you're a music fan.
> 
> I have the tech park with 8speakers and the sound quality is equally underwhelming , bordering on crap.


Doesnt help you but the B&O is excellent!!  [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

My TT with B&O sounded inferior to the Beetle it replaced which had the Fender Sound System. Lack of bass is noticeable.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

When you have speakers which are shouty at loud volumes, its because they can't do whats being asked of them. At high volume you have to lower the bass setting (to below zero), then the treble/midrange will sound better. If you can add a subwoofer it will fill in the missing bass and everything will sound a lot better, might not be easy to do that without voiding the warranty though.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

The B&O is stunning imo. It's unfair to criticise the sound if the file isn't in a lossless format or similar.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Reading this with a heavy heart!

As a mk2 owner with Bose, I thing the audio is ok but not amazing. It sounds good when stationary but on the move the tyre/wind/engine noise soon masks a lot of the bass and it tends to sound a bit bland.

I was hoping that with the mk3 and the B&O option, this would be improved.

And if no better, at least no worse!!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Rev said:


> When you have speakers which are shouty at loud volumes, its because they can't do whats being asked of them.


It could equally be that the amplifier is clipping.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

powerplay said:


> Reading this with a heavy heart!
> 
> As a mk2 owner with Bose, I thing the audio is ok but not amazing. It sounds good when stationary but on the move the tyre/wind/engine noise soon masks a lot of the bass and it tends to sound a bit bland.
> 
> ...


Not tried the Mk 2 TT Bose but had an old S3 and the Bose was fab., the best bass in any car I've owned. 
My Mk3 TT has the B&O and is very clear and powerful across the frequency range although nothing matches the S3 Bose for bass. As long as you get the B&O you'll not be disappointed. Are you waiting for the Mk3 RS to come out too, won't be long now by all accounts?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I had Bose in Mk2 and B&O in my MK3 and in my view the B&O sounds better

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've got Bose in the mk2 and will have B&O in the mk3 so look forward to comparing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

leopard said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > When you have speakers which are shouty at loud volumes, its because they can't do whats being asked of them.
> ...


The amplifier would only clip if it did not have the sufficient power to drive the speakers. Depending on the sensitivity of the speakers will determine how much power is required to drive them. It would be reasonable to expect Audi to make sure the speakers are sensitive enough for the amplifier being fitted. Highly sensitive speakers can sound very good being driven with a very low sensitivity amplifier. Loudness and sound quality are two different things though.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

gogs said:


> I've got Bose in the mk2 and will have B&O in the mk3 so look forward to comparing


I had the Bose in the Mk 2 now got B&O in the mk 3. There's no comparison, the B&O is streets ahead


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

powerplay said:


> Reading this with a heavy heart!
> 
> As a mk2 owner with Bose, I thing the audio is ok but not amazing. It sounds good when stationary but on the move the tyre/wind/engine noise soon masks a lot of the bass and it tends to sound a bit bland.
> 
> ...


No need to worry, the B&O is leagues ahead of the BOSE stuff from the MK2.


----------

